# Looking for a new horse! How did you guys know it was the right one?



## C123 (11 March 2019)

Hi guys,

I recently went to view a horse and as soon as a sat on him I just felt so relaxed and confitdent and was so engaged with him. 

My question is, how did you guys know you found the right horse for you?? 

Iâ€™ve been looking for awhile with no luck  Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2019)

It sounds like you have found 'the one'.  I think most people feel like you did about the horse they choose.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 March 2019)

When I didn't want to get off her and let my second opinion have a play 

If they tick your boxes, are sound and make you feel *that* way, I think you just know!


----------



## Snowfilly (11 March 2019)

When you consider walking out the yard without them and can't do it. When you won't let your second rider on because you're having too much fun. When you find yourself grinning like an idiot as you bimble along.

All my personal horses I knew within a couple of minutes of sitting on them, and my horse of a lifetime was cliched love at first sight. 

You'll know!


----------



## nikicb (11 March 2019)

I didn't stop smiling the whole time I tried her and wanted to put her in the car and take her home with me that day!!  If you feel upset at the thought you might lose him to another purchaser, you've probably found the one!!


----------



## Equi (11 March 2019)

First time i viewed my horse i was barely going to get on him cause of his ground behaviour and poor physical state, but as soon as i sat on him he was my dream horse. The rest was just a "work in progress"


----------



## JJS (12 March 2019)

When you feel 'the fear' the second you get back in the car, because you're so worried someone else will get in there and make an offer before you.

And, on a more cliched note, when the stable door opens and you see your childhood dream horse standing right there in front of your eyes. It was no surprise that she turned out to be my horse of a lifetime!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (12 March 2019)

Agree with the others, itâ€™s a feeling! I still put my grown up hat on and listened to my mum and friend who came with me to view to make sure I wasnâ€™t looking through rose tinted spectacles but as soon as they smiled i knew! Even my OH grudgingly agreed she seemed perfect for me when he came for my second viewing ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Chippers1 (12 March 2019)

When the trains going past his field scared the c*ap out of me each time and he didn't even flinch 

But other than that, feeling safe and comfortable enough to canter him round loads after a disastrous viewing i'd had in the morning which really knocked my confidence. I got off and bought him then and there!


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 March 2019)

I have had horses grow on me over time, but I have never ignored That Feeling and never been let down by it. Dolly and Jenny were both secured at the viewings immediately as I wanted to make sure no-one else could steal them from under us!


----------



## The Trooper (12 March 2019)

I just knew when I met Bonnie that she was coming home.

I initially went to view another mare (Both pedigree, registered shires) and didn't really feel anything for the one I went to view, although she was bigger, abit younger and more appealing to the eye we just didn't click. Both were unbroken so I couldn't ride either but i just got "The Feeling" when handling Bonnie, paid a deposit there and then and she was delivered the next again week.


----------



## maya2008 (12 March 2019)

My first: I'd tried too many with dodgy temperaments, she was the first one to be honestly sweet, kind and genuine.  I bought her with my head, not my heart - it took six months for us to bond but she has been the horse of a lifetime.

Our most recent purchase - did nothing for me, but my husband fell in love within all of two minutes, had that goofy smile on his face and a soppy faced youngster following him everywhere.  Arranged to pick him up there and then.  They still behave like that, nine months later!


----------



## Surbie (12 March 2019)

First saw mine in January 2017 when I joined the RDA and that was it really - absolutely adore him. There's something about that fluffy earnest face, and the woolly legs, and his worried eye. I didn't get to ride him for a while but he is immense fun. We had a bit of a bumpy transition but I've had him on loan since July 2018 and am still pinching myself that his owner has let me have him.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (12 March 2019)

It depends I think on your budget and what you're buying. Both mine were cheap bargains and I didn't instantly fall in love on viewing but if I was spending more it would be different. For my next one I'd like something flashy and more expensive, so would expect to feel that feeling straight away or a incline of potential. Where have you been looking OP? Horse quest has some lovely horses on there. 

I had a full loan on a horse years ago. Owners were novice and terrified. Now the first time I rode him I fell in love, he was a gorgeous 15.1 grey with movement to die for. I would of bought him within a flash, he really did make me think wow but he was in a much higher price bracket than I could afford.

Pony 1. I went to view a little coloured cob on a rough housing estate. Nothing I was looking for, but saw the advert and it made me go 'aww poor chap, hes only Â£500 worth a look' He was smaller than I wanted, unbroken, nervous, to cobby, it had dodgy written all over it but bought him because I felt sorry for him. I didn't sit on him and think 'wow!' he tried to run away from people and was terrified if you touched his hind, shaking most of the time, but I saw potential because however scared he was he kept going. Within a week of ownership I knew he was the one because I absolutely adored him, the sweetest most kind. bravest pony I've ever owned and still is.

Pony 2. My other gelding was a scrawny unbroken 3yr old. I saw a video online and just liked his big movement, I viewed him and he had a lovely personality but didn't shout 'wow' at me because he was so scrawny and small, plus pretty ugly if I'm honest. I wanted something to grow into 15.2 and he was barely 14h at 3.. My boyfriend was the one who really liked him and told me to buy him, to my surprise! I am certain I would of walked away if the boyfriend didn't convince me, but he was only Â£450 so again, it was the 'well I suppose he isn't expensive'. The old owner only sold him as he didn't grow enough, yet despite that and the vets comments hes pushing 15.2 now at rising 7.


----------



## ihatework (12 March 2019)

For me it was when I didnâ€™t want to get off them!

Iâ€™ve only ever had 2 Iâ€™ve felt that way about.


----------



## Orchard14 (12 March 2019)

I arrived at the yard to view this horse that had no picture on the advert. She popped her head over the stable door and I said to myself â€œI hope itâ€™s that oneâ€ and it was! Then I took her out of the stable and she dragged me across the yard flicking mud back at me. That was when I knew. Iâ€™ve never bought a horse that was backed so I wouldnâ€™t obviously ride them before buying.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (12 March 2019)

I went to see mine - fell in love - by the time I had stopped for a coffee 20 mins down the road, I called to say I wanted her


----------



## conniegirl (12 March 2019)

First one was when he stuck his head over the stable door and gave me a big sloppy kiss. Aided by the fact that when i got on him i did not want to get off. My mum (second oppinion) didnt need any convincing!

Second one was when i climbed on him knowing he had had 2 years off in a field and he was a total superstar!


----------



## TPO (12 March 2019)

I've only had that feeling once; all of my other experiences have been a textbook in how not to buy a horse! Apparently being underweight, having sad eyes and being owned by a numpty are not good reasons to buy a horse! The rest of my horses I just seem to have acquired.

The only horse I had "that" feeling about was via a photograph initially. Vicijp (was a user on here) had advertised a chestnut mare on the ex-racers forum and I couldn't stop thinking about her (the horse, not Vici!). I kept trying to be sensible because I needed a third horse like a hole in the head but she was just so amazing. Meanwhile a friend went to try her, I remember it was the weekend of the Highland Show because I was miserable the whole day and felt sick that she was going to buy her. On the way out of the show ground I spotted a chestnut who looked like a heavier version of the TB and knew that I had to have her. Thankfully my friend didn't buy her so I quickly made arrangements to get from Central Scotland to Hereford to view her. This was during the floods of 2008 too so it wasn't the best 8hr drive I've had! When I got there Vici told me that the mare had taken off with my friend (who exercised race horses) and that was why she'd decided against her, I had no idea, I'd only ever ridden ex-racers so I was a bit worried how it was going to go... needless to say it was amazing. I loved her as soon as I saw her head over the stable door. The door could have opened to reveal 3 legs and I still would have bought her! Unfortunately we didn't get our happy ending and I miss her still almost 10yrs from when she was pts. But yeah, when you get that feeling that's the one.

Having said that most of my horses I've ended up with via alternative means and they all grew on me.


----------



## ester (12 March 2019)

I didn't even go to view mine, someone else had bought him locally in the March and hacked past our house and I was smitten! (had seen his ad but was the days before pics/internet much! and was a bit further than we wanted to travel). 
I thought she'd hold onto him long enough to really screw him up but by June he'd come home, complete with cellulite from not being in work for about a month.


----------



## scats (13 March 2019)

Sometimes you just know.  Millie, I just knew.
I was unsure about Diva for a couple of weeks, more because I was reluctant to go back to 3 and wondered if I was being stupid.  But I got offered a deal I couldnâ€™t turn down and I bought her.  Within 5 minutes of her being in her new stable, I was absolutely smitten.  I hadnâ€™t felt a connection that strong in years and we remained absolutely obsessed with each other until I had to say goodbye last year.  Worst day of my life so far.  And Iâ€™ve lost several horses.

Polly was weird, I had a strong sense that she belonged to me.  I canâ€™t explain it.  I went back to see her five times because my head was telling me no, but my heart was telling me yes.  So I bought her and I adore her.  I still have this strange feeling that it was meant to be.


----------



## sportsmansB (19 March 2019)

The grey mare in my picture.. 
She was brought to my friends yard as he was looking for a horse for someone else. The someone else wasn't a great rider, so we watched her trot round and jump a few fences with the guy who had her, then my friend asked me to get up as I would be a better judge of what she would be like for an amateur (I actually think he said 'tell me if she'd suit a numpty!'). I hopped up. She was full of bad habits and bad riding, but she gave me such a feeling, I felt like I was 'home' on her back. 
Then we took her to the field and the other guy hopped up again and jumped the cross country fences. She was strong but willing. I got back on and I am notoriously not brave on strange horses in open spaces. He told me to canter her up the field, it took me 2 circles to stop, but I was still smiling. I felt safe even though she was so ignorant to ride. 

Then he told me to take her a hack- again, hacking new horse on my own on the road wouldn't be my favourite- and she was an angel. I took ages, I was trying to find a tractor or a big truck or something to see if she was OK with traffic. When I came back, the guy who had brought her was gone and my friend said 'When you didn't come back I realised you must be happy so I bought her. You can pay me back or we can bring her on and sell her'. I kept her and adored her, we evented together and while always a bit tricky/sensitive to ride, I felt so safe even doing relatively scary things. Fairly ill advised as in no vetting or anything like that - I did have it done later for insurance. She was meant to be mine though, other people did rider her and say she was nice, but for me no other horse had ever come close to the feeling I got from her. 

Unfortunately the same friend had to come and tell me 2 1/2 years later that she had passed away in the field aged 11, only a month after our last event. One of the worst days of my life and I miss her every day, it was over a year ago now. 

Current horse I bought because he ticked the boxes and was a bargain for what I wanted. I am yet to click with him and feel like he's properly 'mine' but I think Bella's still in my head too much and I just need to crack on with him and stop being soft.


----------



## C123 (19 March 2019)

OMG I love all your stories 

what insurance companies do you guys use to insurance your horses?
finding it hard!!


----------



## ester (19 March 2019)

sportsmanB what a lovely story about finding her. Such a shame to loose her so early.


----------



## joosie (19 March 2019)

Will this be your first horse?
I don't want to poo-poo the people who have said they got "that" feeling when they tried their horse (I experienced itself when I met mine) but do remember that riding is only one part of ownership. It's great to ride a horse and get a good feeling from them but if their character and manners aren't right you could still end up with a horse you don't enjoy owning and/or not be suited to each other. I ride hundreds of horses and have ridden plenty that gave me a great feeling from the saddle yet I didn't gel with them on the ground or their personality wasn't my type, so it is important to go on more than just whether you like riding them or not.


----------



## Chippers1 (20 March 2019)

That is true, it also took a while for my horse to come round to having me as an owner too! He's much more affectionate two years on than he was when I first got him. 

For insurance I have used petplan and recently changed to SEIB as they do my horsebox insurance too so offered me a deal


----------



## sportsmansB (20 March 2019)

Re- insurance, I was with SEIB and they paid out on the mare without too much quibbling, so I stuck with them until my renewal came in on the new horse and it was pretty high. I moved to Petplan but haven't had to claim yet. To be honest part of the reason I moved to Petplan was that I was able to do it all online and I was super busy at work at the renewal time!


----------



## F&B (20 March 2019)

After I'd finished riding mine, his owner went to put his tack away, whilst I was talking to him, he put his nose to mine and blew gently - that was it I was smitten!  In contrast one of the others I viewed was beautifully schooled much more advanced than him, but I got no feedback at all on the ground, he was lovely but I just didn't feel a connection.


----------



## Rosietaz (20 March 2019)

We went and tried ine. He was green and I was 16 but I had two competent horse people come with me (who would be my support for the future also). Iâ€™d not long had to give back my loan pony and was devastated. I had already tried another and it just wasnâ€™t for me, a lovely horse but didnâ€™t seem to have any character. We went and saw the green one, my friend got on first and she asked him to canter, he was so wobbly but honest. I got on and just felt something good. We took him in and unpacked and I brushed him off and we talked about him. I remember the woman saying â€œheâ€™s a very in your pocket horse and I just donâ€™t like thatâ€. What! Who doesnâ€™t like a horse that loves people?. Anyway I fell in love with his character. Cheeky and funny but not rude. Had him on trail for two weeks and paid after one. With help of others we continued his education and to this day he still teaches me. (Soppy I know)


----------



## oldie48 (26 March 2019)

Nope, never had that feeling of certainty with anything we've ever bought and we have had a few over the years. I think I need several months to completely fall in love with something and usually several more months to feel reasonably competent on it and to trust it. Rose is probably the one I've fallen for quickest, Bisto took a while as I was completely over horsed and I had to learn that he wasn't out to kill me and the old tb ditched me going cross country schooling and put me in hospital in our first month together. Several years on, riding the old tb was like putting on a comfy pair of shoes and I adored him. Horses are like relationships,  I don't believe in love at first sight, I prefer to let them grow on me.


----------



## SpringArising (26 March 2019)

The only horse I got 'The One' feeling with at the viewing, was the only one I've ever had and didn't end up liking...

My current horse, I had to be convinced to buy. He was younger and greener than what I wanted - he was supposed to be a 'been there, done it, grown ups' horse after a series of cheeky project ponies. But I have fallen so head over heels with him, I seriously smile just thinking about him. 

My other favourite horse was bought online. So don't wait for a feeling because you might be waiting forever, and passing up lovely horses.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 March 2019)

TBH I don't know exactly how I would describe that "knowing" feeling when you've found "The One".

All my horses have basically "told" me that they want to be with me!! Going right back to my little dapple grey pony I had when I was a kid - I somehow just knew that we were right for each other. He was 5 (but had done RDA even at that age, bless him) and I was a very novicey 13 - some sages prophesied doom and said green on green will never work. It did, beautifully, he was my special little man, sooohh precious.

Horse no. 2 appeared in my field overnight! Literally! I had a livery at the time who's OH did a bit of dealing on the side, and I'd got up to one of the empty fields in the morning to find this gorgeous bay looking over the gate at me! Livery's OH apologised deeply as he'd picked up the horse late the night before and didn't know where else to put him, and said he was going to ask me if it was OK (knowing I'm pretty laid back!!). Of course said I. He's for sale said blokey, might suit you, would you like to try him?? And that was it really, when I sat on his back I just "knew" I'd be keeping this horse - and actually, I wasn't even consciously looking for a horse at the time, was just thinking about it!!

The little youngster girly I've got now "chose" me. She'd been backed by a friend, then gone back to her owner. Friend said why don't you go and see the mare, mebbe worth a look. She was everything I'd said I didn't want! i.e. mare, youngster, coloured, hairy, you name it! But she came up to me in the field and just nuzzled my hair up with her breath, and I thought OK so I think I've been "chosen" by this little one, and then when I went to mount her, there was a huge thunderclap right overhead, and she didn't stir. A "sign" I thought. I brought her home!!


----------



## silv (26 March 2019)

All the ones I have bought have gone really nicely for me and I have found them easy to ride.  They have been "nice people" which is very important to me as is very good conformation.  Have also had a good feeling about the sellers and liked them too.  Haven't made a mistake yet!  

I have also found/recommended horses for several friends to look at and that too has worked out well.


----------

